# Well since its getting cold very cold now lets talk about heaters!



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

What kind of heater do you have? Do you like it? I got a 7watt hydro slim betta heater and omg i love it! Very constant temp!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I use a brand called Aquarworld (normally 25-50 watts). This is after two of my Eheim Jagers malfunctioned and killed my fish. Jagers are expensive to replace here and as I have so many tanks and not a big budget, I was looking for a heater that was cheaper, but still of a decent quality. 

I've found this brand keeps a consistent temperature, it's only $14.95 for a 25 watt, and they are slightly smaller than my Eheim heaters so they fit into my smaller tanks better. 

I still do have one Eheim 50 watt that seems to be working fine, and I use a Fluval Tronic in my water aging bucket that I have had absolutely zero issues with.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm using Via Aqua 50 watt heaters one cost me$10 and my brother gave me the other one


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd say I love Eheim Jagar but lately I've been having some issues with half them getting out of calibration and being little [censor]s about re-calibrating properly.. however the other half of my Eheim Jagar heaters -the 3 in diy inline heaters for canister filters- are working properly.
I have 2 10 watt mini Cobolt constant on heaters hooked up to 2 Azoo micro temp controllers, work great on the bowl and jar for temp control, but I can't let room temp drop below 68.. should have gotten a 15 or 20watt, but oh well live and learn.
Also recently got a AquaTop 100watt heater for a 6g (I know it can heat up to 20g, but it was actually cheaper than the heaters for a 6g size range). Did a 2 day temp test in the 6g, heated quickly and kept temp. Its now in the 10g quarantine along with a new betta (destined for the 6g), and its heating fairly well.. though I had to turn it down 1-2 degrees after a day as it was over warming the tank slightly.. still keeping an eye on it to see how it does.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I use two superfish Nano heaters (one in each of my two small tanks; 2 gal and 2.5gal) which are adjustable and absolutely great imho. Not the prettiest, but I need the adjustment option where I live. This room swings between 10 and 30C through the year >.>;

The other two tanks run Interpet DeltaTherms, which I have yet to have an issue with. 

i am interested in the Eheim ones, as I was thinking of moving to them when the lager ones need replacing, or when I upgrade my filters (want the heater in the external filter rather than the tank XD) but the issues worry me. That said, the ones in the Canisters seem to be fine so far, has anyone else used them?


----------



## touchofgreen (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a 25w Cobalt Aquatics Accu-Therm glass heater. It was on sale for half off when I bought it off Amazon. It's the best heater I have ever had, that line hasn't moved at all since it was stuck in the tank. It has an on/off light too, so I can see when it's working.

Also, it has clearance around the whole thermometer for Sid to swim around it. I was afraid of him getting stuck, but he just swims right by with plenty of room.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

I would dearly love one of those Cobalt heaters but they are soooo expensive if full price.. I have Elive 25W pre-set 78 which say +/- 2 degrees and although they do seem to keep consistent 77 degree heat, I wish I had spent more money and purchased something I can set myself..


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I use a 7.5w mini heater for my 1g QT tank. Though I like that it easily fits and hides in, since it doesn't have a thermostat I can only use it when it's not too cold out. Last night it decided it was too cold in my room and I had just done a water change and it was still at 70'F despite waiting an hour. Had to float Zip in the 15g for the night.

I also have a 25w Tetra non adjustable heater. Only keeps it around 77'F, but it has a thermostat so at least I have more peace of mind with it. The thing slimes a lot, but doesn't seem harmful. If I hadn't of needed a heater so badly I wouldn't have bought it in the first place.

I have a 25w and 100w Hydor Theos. I like them. Easy to clean, no sliming, adjustable, fully submersible, and can be placed horizontally. But I find they don't calibrate good-if at all. I think I have them both set around 72, but are at 79. They hold it steady. 

I recently was given a bunch of other heaters, a Marina 100w, Aqueon pro 100w, Aqueon 10w. I have yet to test the Aqueons, but the Marina is in my 15g and it is literally RIGHT on the money. Set at 79 and reads at 79. I might look into them next time I purchase a heater.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Still don't have one
But the temperature is steady so far. My mum has it in her head that a heat lamp will work. Well. I guess we'll find out. 
The house is always suffocatingly hot in winter anyway, but....


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I use the Aqueon 50W heater, it keeps my 10 gallon at the perfect temperature. It can be used for up to 20 gallons and it is adjustable.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Still don't have one
> But the temperature is steady so far. My mum has it in her head that a heat lamp will work. Well. I guess we'll find out.
> The house is always suffocatingly hot in winter anyway, but....


The problem with a heat lamp is that it wont evenly heat the water. Think of the sun heating a lake, the deeper parts will be cooler. Air heats differently than water. There was a thread with someone trying something similar as an experiment. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=480834

Maybe if you show her that and explain it like I did, she might understand. Plus an aquarium heater is the safest way to heat the tank (excluding a proper fishroom).


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

A heat lamp will also hit the electric bill harder than a small aquarium heater. Save ma some money.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 Tolak. I forgot about that.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> What kind of heater do you have? Do you like it? I got a 7watt hydro slim betta heater and omg i love it! Very constant temp!


Mace has this heater in his tank. :3 I agree, it's very nice. Mace enjoys it, too!

Grievous and the Magus Sisters (plus Gary, lol) both have pre-set Tetras. Grievous has a 100w and the girls have a 50w. The 50w is fine for the girls. I'd really like to replace Grievous', though. It's an old, old heater (back from when my mom kept a large community tank when I was young) that gets the job done, but I'd like one that will get the water a bit warmer - another Hydro Slim, ideally!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm currently using one Aqueon 50watt, a hydro theo heater 25watt, and a random 25watt I bought maybe 15 years ago? Actually my 15 year old heater works the best, followed by the hydro theo. 

I am going to disagree with the title of this thread. You should always have a heater, even in the warmer months.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

touchofgreen said:


> I have a 25w Cobalt Aquatics Accu-Therm glass heater. It was on sale for half off when I bought it off Amazon. It's the best heater I have ever had, that line hasn't moved at all since it was stuck in the tank. It has an on/off light too, so I can see when it's working.
> 
> Also, it has clearance around the whole thermometer for Sid to swim around it. I was afraid of him getting stuck, but he just swims right by with plenty of room.


I have a 50w and love it. Got a marineland at first which was awful, returned it and got the cobalt.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I'm currently using one Aqueon 50watt, a hydro theo heater 25watt, and a random 25watt I bought maybe 15 years ago? Actually my 15 year old heater works the best, followed by the hydro theo.
> 
> I am going to disagree with the title of this thread. You should always have a heater, even in the warmer months.


I am gonna disagree with you if i put a heater in warmer months it would be up to 100 

My opinion heaters are for colder months


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Heaters do not overheat if they work correctly. I leave my heaters in all year around and my apartment gets up to the high 80s during the day when I'm not there to run the AC and the water never gets above 86 even with the heater. I just adjust it depending on the season.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> Heaters do not overheat if they work correctly. I leave my heaters in all year around and my apartment gets up to the high 80s during the day when I'm not there to run the AC and the water never gets above 86 even with the heater. I just adjust it depending on the season.


My heater is not adjustable if higher temp it can go way too high for me


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

oh, I do not recommend non adjustable heaters. They are extremely dangerous and are known to overheat and kill fish.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> I am going to disagree with the title of this thread. You should always have a heater, even in the warmer months.


I would totally disagree with the always part.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> oh, I do not recommend non adjustable heaters. They are extremely dangerous and are known to overheat and kill fish.


My none adjustable heater is 7 watt and is a stable temperature never went higher then 83 so i am happy with it


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> I am going to disagree with the title of this thread. You should always have a heater, even in the warmer months.


I feel like the title of the thread was more saying, "It's getting cold, so let's talk about warm things." More playful than advising. That's how I read it, at least.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Schmoo said:


> I feel like the title of the thread was more saying, "It's getting cold, so let's talk about warm things." More playful than advising. That's how I read it, at least.


I made this topic to talk about heaters not to advise when to use heaters and also some use it in summer some dont but i kniw all use it in winter


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I made this topic to talk about heaters not to advise when to use heaters and also some use it in summer some dont but i kniw all use it in winter


Advising when to use heaters, and what heaters to use, is still on the topic of heaters. You also have to remember that everyone is allowed their own opinion and the right to express it. Maybe you should have been more specific about the topic and what you did not want to talk about when starting the thread 

Personally I believe adjustable heaters are a must, unless you have it hooked up to a temperature control. A steady temp is just healthier for your fish, even in the summer. I own 3 non-adjustables and I just don't like them as much compared to my 3 adjustable heaters. 

If my non-adjustable starts getting the water too warm, I have to unplug it, which then causes the temp to drop, so then I turn it back on, and so on. That leaves my fish having to deal with fluctuating temps that can impact their health. But with my adjustables I just turn the temp down and the tank will cool down a little but be warmed to a certain degree.

Then there is also the topic of heaters with thermostats vs. heaters without. Only 1 of my non adjustable heaters has a thermostat, but it keeps it around 77, which I don't like so much but can't change.

But that's just my opinion based off my experiences with heaters.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tress said:


> Advising when to use heaters, and what heaters to use, is still on the topic of heaters. You also have to remember that everyone is allowed their own opinion and the right to express it. Maybe you should have been more specific about the topic and what you did not want to talk about when starting the thread
> 
> Personally I believe adjustable heaters are a must, unless you have it hooked up to a temperature control. A steady temp is just healthier for your fish, even in the summer. I own 3 non-adjustables and I just don't like them as much compared to my 3 adjustable heaters.
> 
> ...


You should know that by now that i know that people have different opinions i was not mad at her or anything i was just simply disagreeing and i am sorry people if you misunderstood me


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also i might add anyone has the right to agree and disagree the point is doing it without anger or being rude i was not rude or angry at all


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Tress said:


> If my non-adjustable starts getting the water too warm, I have to unplug it, which then causes the temp to drop, so then I turn it back on, and so on.


This is what I hate most about the non-adjustable ones too. It's easier for me since I'm home 99% of the time, but for when I'm not, I worry constantly about how my non-adjustable heater is doing, whether or not I should've unplugged it, is it too hot or too cold etc. It's way too much work in comparison to my adjustable one. I'm switching to another adjustable one as soon as I can. It's nice to just be able to leave it to do its thing most of the time.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I enjoy watching the visible heat waves forming in the water around my adjustable heater when it first comes on. The glowing orange light also brings me comfort, knowing its doing its job correctly  Heaters rock :yourock:


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> I enjoy watching the visible heat waves forming in the water around my adjustable heater when it first comes on. The glowing orange light also brings me comfort, knowing its doing its job correctly  Heaters rock :yourock:


I get a good feeling when i see my heaters in my tank lol my fishes are nice and warm plus i wish i could join them lol cold in here!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also knowing the watt number too lol i did bad getting a 10 watt now its 7 way better lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I get a good feeling when i see my heaters in my tank lol my fishes are nice and warm plus i wish i could join them lol cold in here!


I know right ...lol. My Betta seems to enjoy those heat waves too, its like his own personable spa going on in his tank :-D


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> I know right ...lol. My Betta seems to enjoy those heat waves too, its like his own personable spa going on in his tank :-D


Spoiled i tell ya spoiled lol :lol:


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> You should know that by now that i know that people have different opinions i was not mad at her or anything i was just simply disagreeing and i am sorry people if you misunderstood me


How would I know that, I dont know you? Anyways I was not telling you were wrong or something, I was just wondering why you seemed surprised at the path of the topic you purposed. Either way I didn't not think you were mad or rude  I was just curious. 



Reccka said:


> This is what I hate most about the non-adjustable ones too. It's easier for me since I'm home 99% of the time, but for when I'm not, I worry constantly about how my non-adjustable heater is doing, whether or not I should've unplugged it, is it too hot or too cold etc. It's way too much work in comparison to my adjustable one. I'm switching to another adjustable one as soon as I can. It's nice to just be able to leave it to do its thing most of the time.


+1 

I'm rather paranoid, so I'm constantly checking the temperatures of my tanks. Mainly I have to worry about it not heating enough. But I don't want to use a bigger heater in my 1g QT tank even if it's adjustable. And I've only found 25w+ in adjustable forms.

Anyone know any lower watt adjustable heaters?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Perseusmom said:


> The glowing orange light also brings me comfort, knowing its doing its job correctly  Heaters rock :yourock:


That's how I feel about my heaters, haha.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I just wanna drop in and say what I did today.

I was stressing because in two of my smaller tanks I have crappy heaters. It's cold outside so I tried to compensate by wrapping the tanks. It didn't really help.

After bouncing some fish talk off a non fish keeping friend I totally realized I could just cup my boys and float them in my big tank with the awesome heater.

Drrf. So, there's an idea if anyone has a similar situation.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Thats what I do if I have to cup any of my guys for a water change. I put them in my fishless planted 15g with a good heater.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks to tolak who helped me how to heat my tank faster in water changes!
I just make my water to the temp my heater is then wala!


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Most of mine are Aquatop Adjustable Submersables. They work well but I've been having issues figuring out what the best setting is for them in my smaller aquariums. The readings are sort of awkward for me. I used to have non-adjustable heaters in the 2.5s but they weren't strong enough to be consistent in the cold here. My apartment is not well insulated.

It's 66 in my apartment, all my bettas are at about 80. The only fish who aren't are the Tropical Community at 78, and the Coldwater stream Community tanks at 67. The tropical community has a different heater but I don't remember its name.


----------



## bettabrittney (Oct 21, 2014)

I have the 7 watt hydor slim heater and hate it. The temp isn't stable enough, and at night my temp always drops. It was fine for the warmer months, but now that it's cold, it just can't keep up. I have ordered a Hydor 25 watt adjustable heater and it is supposed to arrive later today. I'm hoping that since this heater is adjustable, I'll be able to get a more stable temp for my betta! I've been having to put a blanket over the tank at night the past few days to keep the temp from dropping, so I'm hoping that this heater will work much better!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

@bettabrittney. The hydors theos are great, mine keep a stable 80'F in both of my tanks. I know your pain when it comes to the slim hydor, I switched mine out for a somewhat better one for the time being, but wont need it soon as I am finally upgrading her tank.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tress said:


> @bettabrittney. The hydors theos are great, mine keep a stable 80'F in both of my tanks. I know your pain when it comes to the slim hydor, I switched mine out for a somewhat better one for the time being, but wont need it soon as I am finally upgrading her tank.


I figured something out making my room 74 degrees fixes the temp issue


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone here have the 10w Aqueon Mini bow heater?It makes my 1.2 gallon tank to hot!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

yogosans14 said:


> Does anyone here have the 10w Aqueon Mini bow heater?It makes my 1.2 gallon tank to hot!


I have it. It's junk, really. The conditions have to be just right for it to work how it should. I found that it was too hot for anything under 1.5 and it's too weak in my 2.5 if the room temperature goes under 73. I'd switch to something else if I were you. I'm planning on switching too first chance I get. :/


----------

